# Mst3k



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docid=4328307743710470806&hl=en&fs=true


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Omg


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Ha Ha ..I haven't seen that one ...
Samson ..my hero LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Never did like Mst3k. Ick. heh


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Never did like Mst3k. Ick. heh


WAH??!! I love that show. Everyone shold love it. I command you to love it too!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

MST-3K was hilarious. Saturday mornings will never be the same.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I have a playlist on my youtube of about 30 episodes


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Lotus said:


> I have a playlist on my youtube of about 30 episodes


LINK!!!!!...please.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Ill post it when i finish

http://www.youtube.com/user/LotusMA
redoing it all


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Cool.Thanks!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/profile_play_list?user=LotusMA updated


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

LOVE MST3K - I think they should bring it back.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Wonder if Joel Hodgson would agree to letting his episodes air again? I always liked his sleepy demeanor.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Here's another for your list, Lotus. The brain that wouldn't die. I wonder if that's Mike Nelsons first appearance? 
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6m2PD1qBjs[/nomedia]


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

sharpobject said:


> LOVE MST3K - I think they should bring it back.


They actually were..once. But the cost of procuring rights to show movies to riff on became to high to make the model feasable. Production costs just ate it up. No network will touch this idea again because of it. All we have now are memories...And Youtube.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Updated Again


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

by the end of today should of 40 of them up


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

My wife surprisingly loves Mystery Science Theater. I like it too. We borrow the DVDs from the Fairhaven library believe it or not, so we get to watch it whenever we want to.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Never did like Mst3k. Ick. heh


I used to laugh at that show all the time. But the last few times I've seen it, nothing.


----------

